

Human trials for HIV/AIDS vaccine making steady progress - Reltair
http://communications.uwo.ca/western_news/stories/2012/November/human_trials_for_hivaids_vaccine_making_steady_progress.html

======
ekianjo
"Steady progress" - just to make someone not familiar with the pharma industry
gets this correctly : this means only the safety part of the drug has been
proven, but there is no efficacy proof so far, so technically speaking we are
very far away from a commercial vaccine. Probably 5-7 years more work ahead,
assuming nothing goes wrong. And efficacy may not be a binary scenario,
depending on the virus strains, since HIV is known to mutate a lot. Don't hold
your breath, even if this is encouraging.

~~~
kolinko
+1. This is just Phase I trial, it tells little about efficacy.

------
oneandoneis2
Whatever happened to that drug that just killed all cells infected by a virus?
That sounded like a promising cure for everything from HIV to the common
cold..

<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/antiviral-0810.html> \- this one!

------
z92
I remember reading the same headline in the 90s. That the headline reads still
the same 15 years later, tells us how little progress we made on this side.

